# Adding Kitchen pass through to an existing opening?



## sscott0203 (Dec 6, 2008)

I am looking to add a kitchen pass through to the walkway from the kitchen to the living room. The main reason i want to do this is because the condo has very limit space in the living room which only allows me enough room for one couch. I figure if i add the kitchen pass through i will then be able to place a sofa along the bottom of the pass through. The way the layout of the tv and other couch this will work out very well adding the walk through and sofa. I searched online for ideas and DIY instructions but could only find them for adding the pass through to and exsisting wall. Hoping to get some help from everyone on how i go about doing this. This is my first home and i am just getting into the DIY home stuff but i am very inclined. I am guessing i will need to build a frame for the bottom. Can someone point me in the right direction

I attached two pictures the pass through was an option when the homes where being built. The condo that we bought(Second Pic) doesnt have the pass through. The First pic is a different condo in the same devolpment that has the pass through already done.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## sscott0203 (Dec 6, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's a relatively easy project for someone with moderate renovation skills and the correct tools.
It becomes a little more complicated if there is wiring in the area or plumbing. Are there any outlets nearby? What's on the other side of the wall?
Ron


----------



## sscott0203 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for replying, there is no wiring or plumbing in that area that would effect me any. There is nothing on the other side.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The prime concern then would be if the wall you're removing is a load bearing wall. You would need to determine that before removing any wall studs. If you've never done framing, invest in a simple framing book or get one from the library.
You'll remove all the sheetrock from both sides of the wall to see the structure. Build temporary walls on both sides. Make a header of 2x10's or 2x12's and build back the opening you want. Re-sheetrock, compound and paint. 
That's a broad overview. The details will be a little more time consuming and are critical to a successful project.
You should also look into whether you need a permit for such work.
Ron


----------



## sscott0203 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks Ron, but i think you may have read my thread wrong. I am trying to make my condo look like the one on the left with the kitchen pass through. The picture on the right is my actual condo.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

sscot: If there is no wiring or plumbing hidden then all you have to do is fill the opening in to the size you want and sheetrock,spackle paint. Couple hrs to frame and rock. Pretty ez


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

sscott It appears from your pictures that the one with the pass through is the same height as the counter top, is this the height you want. what you will do is mark your desired height on the wall, then measure down the distance of the thickness of what you plan on using for a top. this will be your finished height of your rough opening.
next take a hack saw and cut all four corner beads along your height mark. then remove the bottom portion of the beads, be careful not to cut your hands on them, then remove the bottom drywall on the sides of the opening to expose the framing.
measure the width of the existing opening and cut a 2x4 and install it along the floor of the opening. keeping it in line with the existing framing. measure up from the 2x shoe you just installed to the height mark, and then subtract 3". cut two 2x4's that size and attach them to both sides. measure the width across the top of them from 2x to 2x and cut two 2x's that length and install one to the tops of these. now make sure that it is straight looking across the top of it. 
next lay your ruler down on top of the 2x you just installed tight to the side and mark out 15-1/4" the mark out 16" until you reach the other side. these will be where your going to install your legs. count your marks and cut your legs the same as what you did for the sides, install them on your marks keeping them 14 1/2" between each other. once there all nailed you can install the last 2x on top of the wall to bring it to your rough height. 
cut and install you drywall both sides, when you spackle the seams you will have to spread your seam to about 2' to feather out the hump made by the old spackle from the corner bead. so not to be noticeable. 
Good luck bob


----------

